# Public swimming pools around Larnaca



## c hadji (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi, me and my two little ones moved here in October and we love swimming, but I don't appear to have found any public swimming pools/baths?? Anyone know where I can take the kids swimming to without the need for gym membership etc. I know that totalfit down Mckenzie beach has a pool but the children are not welcome. Only private lessons for them are available??!! Help! Many Thanks for any information given.


----------

